

Video to GIF - minimaxir
http://imgur.com/vidgif

======
hunt
I wonder how this will face up to gfycat? gfycat has the ability to turn a
video into a gif as well as an HTML5 video - it is already pretty popular and
the benefits of HTML5 videos over gifs seem obvious. How much longer can we
expect the gif format to be around for?

~~~
samg
Imgur's default is also HTML5 video– we support both WebM and MP4

~~~
hunt
Excellent - thanks for pointing that out :-)

------
Metatron
Unsure if I'm doing something wrong but I just pasted in a Youtube URL and it
did nothing but show a little red X in the entry bar.

------
greenleafjacob
Hi! I helped create video to GIF and would be happy to answer any questions.

